# Taming my tegu



## Saltwater503 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just bought a high white and red tegu

He or she is very feisty and tail whips and puffs up

It has been three days and I haven't seen him since I put him in the enclosure . The enclosure has proper humidity and basking temps .

I was told not to hold them and force him to be held by some . But I've also been told to do so and not to back down from their behavior even if they bite or whip.

I don't want to mess with him for at least a week or two . I want him to acclimate to his new home.


But what is the best approach to taming? For my savanah and ackie monitor I just left them alone for a while, then started feeding with tongs and then approached . But my tegu stays buried in his tunnels and I never see him out. compared to my monitors that bask during the day and sleep at night.

I threw crickets in there for him to eat so I'm hoping he is eating them. He could come out during the day when I'm at work and maybe he goes back into his tunnels at night when I'm off .


----------



## Rob H (Mar 12, 2017)

I have about a 4 month old red tegu. Also have two ball pythons, a beardie, lots of fish, a German Shepherd (did breed them) a cat and 2 kids.

One thing I've learned is EVERY pet is different even if same species. I researched a lot of the tips but am somewhere in between. My guy is jumpy but doesn't mind my hands in there now. Hand fed a little but likes the tweezers. Loves to explore when I let me climb out on my arm. Also my guy burrowed a lot so I took advice from a breeder and took a bunch out so he had led to burrow in so we have interaction. Very smart as all says, I have him in 40 gallon breeder he can climb up and out but I use clips so not sure if he's big enough to push up top. 

If goes more than a day then I take him out of hide for interaction. Seems to me like a snake he gets a little less interactive when shedding.

Love to see what more experienced Tegu folks have to say.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Acclimation and brumation varies among individuals, ages, and species. If conditions are set for activity- cool hide, warm ambient, hot basking site, 11-12-hr lights, I'd off a lttle food every few days and leave him alone. Eventually, he'll become active, for the spring-fall. For most, that means out for a few or so hours in the morning and occasionally for a bit in the afternoon. 

The Argentine and red are generally very fast to tame. Some are tame and indifferent, and others are tame and very interactive, and a bunch in between. All are inquisitive and by human measure smart.


----------

